# Applying to another store



## versionDefect (Oct 21, 2021)

There is a better position available at another store and I am considering applying to that other store. How would I apply? Would I do it through jobs.target or workday or would I go through HR.


----------



## versionDefect (Oct 21, 2021)

I don't know why two of this posted so ignore this one.


----------

